# HP Touchpad Charging Issues (yes, another one)



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright I'm seriously so fucking pissed right now. I purchased a brand new HP TP last night and got 1 day shipping with amazon prime and I get the TP not only does it not turn on but the body isnt even fully attached the side of the TP was actually not pushed down and I had an air bubble in the middle of my TP.. I charged that for 3 hours...nothing(with all recovery methods and the LIGHT WAS SHOWING ON THE HOME BUTTON). I just went to UPS to return it so I started hunting again for another TP.. I go to HHGregg where they sell me a 32gb for 224 because it was an open box. Same problem except the cosmetics on this is fresher looking than my brand new one from amazon. SAME PROBLEM *WILL NOT TURN ON BUT LIGHT ON HOME BUTTON DOES APPEAR* There is nothing on the screen which I have read I am supposed to see a battery or a usb sign but nothing appears. I have tried vol + with home and power for 15 seconds and then the light on the home button goes away and nothing happens I am assuming that is the recovery mode because when I did that on my PC said it could not find drivers. SO I almost feel like this TP does work but I will continue to charge this battery so far I am 1 hour in with nothing. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. If you cant help recommend me a tablet that is just as cool as the TP I was thinking about getting an Asus TF either Prime or just the eee pad because of the dock and HDMI+microsd. The main reason I wanted the TP was not for ICS to be honest it was because of how cool the WebOS is and how you can hack the fuck out of it including the overlclock from 1.2 to 1.5+ ghz, customization. and webos+ics or ubuntu. But I might have to quit the TP and search for something better. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED OR RECOMMENDATIONS .


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

Some things to try.

Make sure you are using the official HP Touchpad Charger. This thing has more power than a generic charger for your phone or bluetooth headset. Some headset/phone chargers cant even keep up with the drain of the touchpad being on (not that this is an issue for you at this point)

The round part of the charger, that the USB plugs into. That can twist open and closed to remove the part with the plugs. Make sure its fully tight. They can become loose, which prevents them from working.
I will also assume that both HP touchpads have come with their own chargers as well, hopefully ruling out a faulty charger.

Hold the power and home buttons down (not the volume +). press these together and hold them down for 30 seconds (actually shouldnt be that long, but it cant hurt) I know you said you held the buttons down, but you mentioned the Volume button too. So just do the two (power and home)

If its still not working. Let it charge overnight and try again.

Good luck.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

SaveU said:


> Some things to try.
> 
> Make sure you are using the official HP Touchpad Charger. This thing has more power than a generic charger for your phone or bluetooth headset. Some headset/phone chargers cant even keep up with the drain of the touchpad being on (not that this is an issue for you at this point)
> 
> ...


I held the home+power for 12 seconds then the light on the bottom goes away and I let go and nothing happens. Thanks though I am going to let it charge overnight and I already messed with the charger too took it out and retightened it. If it does not work in the morning I am exchanging and getting a transformer most likely.


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope it works out for you. However If it doesn't, I'm sure you will love the transformer. Great toy, and its nice to have something that "just works"
I like my touch-pad and all, but if someone wanted to trade for a similar specced Tablet that was native ICS I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Apparently the tf101s are still have problems I just did some reading on them. I really don't know what tablet to settle for. Might just wait for a tegra 3 if the new asus ones avenge the primes even though the casing is plastic....

More signs of life from the HP TP the battery with the lightning in it is there with the red at the bottom basically telling me to charge it so I will keep charging hopefully it will come out of its coma! Another question is it charging while it is in this state because I do not see the home button lighting up anymore it looks like this http://tinypic.com/r/21188zo/6

I have just completed the HP TP setup and I am now in webos it is safe to delete this thread I will hopefully be seeing you guys on the forums!


----------

